# High gauge SS wire



## Smoke_A_Llama (1/12/17)

Greetings vendors and forumites, in the search for high gauge SS wire (30+) ... would really prefer not to import 

Any help would be appreciated, thanks in advance


----------



## BumbleBee (1/12/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Greetings vendors and forumites, in the search for high gauge SS wire (30+) ... would really prefer not to import
> 
> Any help would be appreciated, thanks in advance


I have some MKWS Ni80 in 36 and 38 gauge and SS316L in 36, 38 and 40 guage, but not currently on the website

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (3/12/17)

Hey @BumbleBee , sorry for the late reply  decided I’ll first finish my nikrothal spool... but will definitely be in touch just before then

Thanks for the letting me know bud, really appreciate it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/12/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Hey @BumbleBee , sorry for the late reply  decided I’ll first finish my nikrothal spool... but will definitely be in touch just before then
> 
> Thanks for the letting me know bud, really appreciate it


When you're ready, the MKWS wires are up on the site and can be found here

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (9/12/17)

Thank you kind sir !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darius1332 (24/5/18)

Hey @BumbleBee do you still have some of the high gauge SS wire?


----------



## BumbleBee (24/5/18)

Darius1332 said:


> Hey @BumbleBee do you still have some of the high gauge SS wire?



I don't have any SS at the moment, only Ni80 in 36, 38 and 39 gauge.


----------

